# Southern Humor



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*Alabama*​*A group of Alabama friends went deer hunting and paired off in twos for the day. That night, one of the hunters returned alone, staggering under the weight of an eight-point buck.* 
*"Where's Henry?" the others asked.* 
*"Henry had a stroke o' some kind. He's a couple of miles back up the trail," the successful hunter replied*. 
*"You left Henry layin' out there and carried the deer back?" they inquired.* 
*"A tough call," nodded the hunter. "But I figured no one's gonna steal Henry!"*

*Georgia*​*The owner of a golf course in Georgia was confused about paying an invoice, so he decided to ask his secretary for some mathematical help.* 
*He called her into his office and said, "Y'all graduated from the University of Georgia and I need some help. If I wuz to give yew $20,000, minus 14%, how much would you take off?"* 
*The secretary thought a moment, and then replied, "Everthang but my earrings."*

*Louisiana*​*A senior citizen in Louisiana was overheard saying... "When the end of the world comes, I hope to be in Louisiana ..."*​*When asked why, he replied, "I'd rather be in Louisiana 'cause everythang happens in Louisiana 20 years later than in the rest of the world."*​
*Mississippi*​*The young man from Mississippi came running into the store and said to his buddy, "Bubba, somebody just stole your pickup truck from the parking lot!"*
*B**ubba replied, "Did y'all see who it was?"*
*The young man answered, "I couldn't tell, but I got yer license number."*

*NORTH* *CAROLINA*​*A man in North Carolina had a flat tire, pulled off on the side of the road, and proceeded to put a bouquet of flowers in front of the car and one behind it. Then he got back in the car to wait.*
*A passerby studied the scene as he drove by, and was so curious he turned around and went back. He asked the fellow what the problem was.*
*The man replied, "I got a flat tahr."*
*The passerby asked, "But what's with the flowers?"*
*The man responded, "When you break down they tell you to put flares in the front and flares in the back. I never did understand it neither."*

*Tennessee*​*A Tennessee State trooper pulled over a pickup on I-65. The trooper asked, "Got any ID?"*
*The driver replied, "Bout whut?"*

* Texas*
*The Sheriff pulled up next to the guy unloading garbage out of his pick-up into the ditch. The Sheriff asked, "Why are you dumping garbage in the ditch? Don't you see that sign right over your head."*
*"Yep," he replied. "That's why I'm dumpin' it here, 'cause it says: 'Fine For Dumping Garbage.' "*

*****​*Y'all kin say whut y'all want 'about the South, but y'all never heard o' nobody retirin' an' movin' North*​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny stuff 220.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I Had a Good Chuckle----Thanks for the laughts--







sb*


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

good ones , 220


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good buddy!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are great ! Thanks for the laugh !!


----------

